# I am so sick of AUTOTUNE



## Lyxen (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate autotuner


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Well yeah, but then Autotune the News wouldn't exist, and that's not a world I want to live in.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well yeah, but then Autotune the News wouldn't exist, and that's not a world I want to live in.



That and we wouldn't get to laugh at tweeners 'rapping' about how they hate school.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

At least this rant is concise, even if no reasons for the hate are given.  I'd rather spend less time reading and skip straight to mocking you.



Aden said:


> Well yeah, but then Autotune the News wouldn't exist, and that's not a world I want to live in.



I still want to see "Autotune the Jews" oGo


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

â™ªAutotune the news, autotune the news, everything sound better autotunedâ™ª

Just had to do that. Autotune is really fun though, I mean yes it can be very annoying if somebody uses it to much but still. If you are fighting with somebody and you have the autotune on it is the best some ever. So if you use autotune properly than you wouldnâ€™t hate it so much.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the rule is

If you're a music artist and you use autotune and you're NOT making fun of either it or yourself, you've failed.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2009)

Eh. It's caused me to stop looking at the link of the day most of the time. That's about it.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the sound as long as it stays out of hip-hop. -shrug-


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

If you can't hit the note.... Don't fuckign try to fake it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you can't hit the note.... Don't fuckign try to fake it.



Bahaha, 80% of pop acts today would be out of business if it weren't for Pro Tools pitch correction and elastic audio.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

like literally every single pop country person uses it

which is probably why i dont like pop country


that and how just awful it is


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 29, 2009)

Autotuning should be nothing more than like a toy for amusement. At least we can say the music industry is an Equal Vocal Ability Opportunity.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Autotuning should be nothing more than like a toy for amusement. At least we can say the music industry is an Equal Vocal Ability Opportunity.



Because those teenage girls, they have a DREAM. Don't you ruin their dream by telling them they can't be a pop star just because they can't sing. Why do you hate kids with dreams?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Bahaha, 80% of pop acts today would be out of business if it weren't for Pro Tools pitch correction and elastic audio.


 and your point is what?


----------



## valkura (Oct 29, 2009)

Fun fact: T-Pain can actually sing.


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2009)

valkura said:


> Fun fact: T-Pain can actually sing.




I KNOW.  It's scary isn't it?  Why doesn't he just ditch the autotune and do R&B?


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and your point is what?



Guess.


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and your point is what?



Is one of the Canadian stereotypes that they use sense for since? D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

No i just don't like pop music :V



Aden said:


> Guess.


 the music world would be better for us all?


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the music world would be better for us all?



Yep, you win a cookie. c:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yep, you win a cookie. c:


Imagine a world where you require talent to publish music? was would end just to listen to kick'n tunes,


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 29, 2009)

I must be the only person in the world who actually likes autotune. I love that metallic/electronic tone it creates in the human voice. I think it's a damned cool sound. Of course, I also don't listen to a whole lot that uses it very often, so YMMV. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Bahaha, 80% of pop acts today would be out of business if it weren't for Pro Tools pitch correction and elastic audio.



:3



TakeWalker said:


> I must be the only person in the world who actually likes autotune. I love that metallic/electronic tone it creates in the human voice. I think it's a damned cool sound. Of course, I also don't listen to a whole lot that uses it very often, so YMMV. :V



I like autotune


----------



## Stawks (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you can't hit the note.... Don't fuckign try to fake it.



*Nods* This. Like Henry Rollins said, if you gotta fix it with a computer YOU CAN'T FUCKING DO IT.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like autotune


I like it if it is used sparsely. : )


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I KNOW.  It's scary isn't it?  Why doesn't he just ditch the autotune and do R&B?



cause modern r&b is fuckin terrible


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> cause modern r&b is fuckin terrible



Yeah?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah?



and i like tpain the way he is


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

You just insulted my way of life, BAAAAAAAAAAAWWWW


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc

Autotuning Carl Sagan and Stephen Hawking is the best use of this technology. Yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc
> 
> Autotuning Carl Sagan and Stephen Hawking is the best use of this technology. Yes.



lol autotuning Stephen Hawking.  That is great.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol autotuning Stephen Hawking.  That is great.



I always assumed he would be anyway.


----------



## yak (Oct 31, 2009)

How can you hate something you voluntarily chose to see?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2009)

yak said:


> How can you hate something you voluntarily chose to see?



Pretty easily, bro.  It's whether or not you decide to voluntarily see it again that really matters. :V


----------

